# Funny Bunny loves my feet



## BrittanyandFruFru (Oct 22, 2010)

My nine month old mini-lop isn't the most friendly bunny, when I try to pet him he either turns is back to me or shakes his ears. But if i stand up and walk around the room he comes up to my feet to either sit on or near them or nip at my feet. At first I thought it was the shoes I was wearing because they were black and close to his size, but he seems to do it no matter what shoes or even if I am barefoot. I was just curious if anyone out there has a rabbit who does it or why he does it?


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 22, 2010)

if hes not neutered then hes courting you ..circling ur feet and grunting ,nipping,,..chasing u while ur walking all hormonal behaviour...
if hes neutered then he could just like the smell of ur feet..


----------



## Brearune (Oct 22, 2010)

My foster bun loves feet as well... and it's courting XD He is unneutered and is quite, well, "attracted" to my feet hahaha. It's not unusual.


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Oct 22, 2010)

My rabbit has been neutered so I thought the behavior would stop once he was, but nope he's still in love. I just wish he loved me as much as he does my feet.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 22, 2010)

Bonny would do the same even after she was neutered. She'd also let out a screech and attack Nancy if I was in the room. One of us thought it was funny.


----------

